# Chicken Bones - stock



## nes (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a picked-clean roaster I'm doing for stock later tonight, but I was also deboning some breasts for tonight dinner. 

What can I do with the de-boned back?

What can I do to prep them and throw them in the stock pot? 

Can I bake them quick? Do I need to cook them first? 

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2009)

nes said:


> I have a picked-clean roaster I'm doing for stock later tonight, but I was also deboning some breasts for tonight dinner.
> 
> What can I do with the de-boned back?
> 
> ...



Just toss them in the pot raw with the cooked bones and other stuff.  I think the best stock comes from a combination of roasted and raw bones.  

I also add a mire poix, peppercorns, and garlic to the water.


----------



## nes (Oct 23, 2009)

How am I going to separate the meat & bones after? Just pick through it after straining?

I'm very excited! My roasted-chicken stock is always a little weak, I think this is going to be MUCH better


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm with Andy M. - just toss the backs into the pot as is ... no need to try to cook them first. The back has so little meat on it that it would hardly be worth the time and effort to try to pick any meat off of the bones - you could but I wouldn't waste the time.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2009)

You're going to simmer the bones in the liquid for 3-4 hours.  Any meat left on the bones will be worthless.  All the taste is now in the stock.

Feel free to reduce the stock to concentrate the flavors.  Also, the stock will taste a little bland because there is no salt in it.


----------



## nes (Oct 23, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Also, the stock will taste a little bland because there is no salt in it.


  Thanks for the tips guys, I've been working to perfect my technique .  I never add more salt because I use a seasoned roast (in this case it was one from the grocery store quick meals), I didn't think I needed to add MORE salt. Should I?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2009)

No salt in the stock at all.  

Season the dish you use the stock in.  Seasoning the stock could result over seasoning the dish it's used in.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree, don't add salt.
I have, at times, strained out the larger chicken pieces when cooked, picked the meat off, then returned the bones to the pot. After simmering stock for a couple of hours, all the flavor has left the solids and is in the liquid. I just strain and toss them.
I will also add celery, onion, bay leaf, carrots to the pot. If I'm using those ingredients elsewhere in the meal, I will use the trimmings of the vegetables.


----------

